
Place the App Store badge first in the lineup of badges - n1000
https://developer.apple.com/app-store/marketing/guidelines/
======
4cao
Exactly what I'd expect. There's also:

> Don’t refer to Apple devices generically as "smartphones" or "tablets."

> Don’t list Apple products that are not compatible with your app.

> Don’t display a blank screen on an Apple product, or on a television screen
> when showcasing Apple TV.

> The status bar [...] should show a full network icon [...], a full Wi-Fi
> icon, and a full battery icon.

And:

> Don’t feature the Apple logo to take advantage of the promotional value of
> the Apple brand.

But:

> Don’t obscure or cover the [Apple] logo.

It's really treading a fine line between the two, figuring out what exactly is
allowed.

Some of the guidelines are even more neurotic:

> Always typeset [iPod] touch with a lowercase t.

> For [iPhone XR/XS] headlines and copy, use an uppercase X, small cap S, and
> small cap R

> Don’t use the word "watch" or "time" as a pun or verb in your marketing
> materials.

And the final gem:

    
    
        Don’t break Apple
        Watch over two lines.
    

Oops.

------
n1000
> Whenever one or more badges for other app platforms appear in the layout,
> use the preferred black badge. Place the App Store badge first in the lineup
> of badges.

